# Weird samba errors in logs

## GetCool

I've been noticing strange errors in my samba log files.  Here is an example of a freshly created log file for a user after one connection to a shared folder from a Windows machine:

```

[2004/03/23 13:02:46, 1] smbd/service.c:make_connection(636)

  cms-2500 (192.168.2.1) connect to service share as user colin (uid=1000, gid=100) (pid 4024)

[2004/03/23 13:02:46, 0] lib/util_sock.c:get_socket_addr(1012)

  getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected

[2004/03/23 13:02:46, 0] lib/util_sock.c:write_socket_data(499)

  write_socket_data: write failure. Error = Connection reset by peer

[2004/03/23 13:02:46, 0] lib/util_sock.c:write_socket(524)

  write_socket: Error writing 4 bytes to socket 13: ERRNO = Connection reset by peer

[2004/03/23 13:02:46, 0] lib/util_sock.c:send_smb(704)

  Error writing 4 bytes to client. -1. (Connection reset by peer)

[2004/03/23 13:02:46, 2] smbd/server.c:exit_server(511)

  Closing connections

```

As you can see, there are numerous errors which I don't understand.  Everything does work, however; I can use the samba shares without problems.  In any case, I plan on using these log files once this server goes live to monitor user connections, and I don't want to have to wade through pages of errors all the time.

If it helps, here's my smb.conf:

```

[global]

security = user

encrypt passwords = yes

hosts allow 192.168.1. 192.168.2.1

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

log level = 2

max log size = 5000

invalid users = root

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

lanman auth = no

lm announce = no

inherit permissions = yes

guest ok = no

[share]

path = /home/share

browseable = yes

read only = yes

valid users = @samba

write list = colin

[colin]

path = /home/colin

browseable = no

read only = yes

valid users = colin

write list = colin

#...and so on

```

Can anyone tell me how to get rid of these errors?

----------

## John the Kiwi

Are you mounting the share multiple times? I seem to remember similar errors when I placed the mount line into the rc.conf file because it would run multiple times over top of itself.

Try typing mount by itself to make sure.

Kiwi

----------

## GetCool

 *John the Kiwi wrote:*   

> Are you mounting the share multiple times? I seem to remember similar errors when I placed the mount line into the rc.conf file because it would run multiple times over top of itself.
> 
> Try typing mount by itself to make sure.
> 
> Kiwi

 

I'm not mounting the share from another Linux machine.  The errors I posted above appear when I go to the share from a Windows machine.  Unfortunately I do not have another Linux box on hand to try it out, but that would be a good thing to try.  In fact, now that I think about it, I seem to remember some problems I was having in the past with the "max connections" setting in smb.conf and Windows clients; one Windows client would establish more than one connection and run the number of cuncurrent connections too high.  Could this be an issue?

----------

## GetCool

Anyone have any ideas?

----------

## Lemma

 *GetCool wrote:*   

> Anyone have any ideas?

 Nop, but i do have the same problem...

----------

## Jux

any solution here ??

I have the same problem ... and samba is so slowwwwwwwwww ...

bye 

jux

----------

## Lemma

Nop, still no solution. It does work for me and it is not that slow, but it is ugly in the logs and an error is an error - can and should be fixed...

----------

## EmmEff

Same problem here...

----------

## befa

it's about samba 3.x and w2k os and above?

----------

## EmmEff

Yes, I've got 2 machines with Samba 3.x (operating as servers), Windows XP, and Windows 2000 on my home network.

----------

## befa

i know, that you have to patch the regedit base on XP, and to modify in gpedit.msc on both...i think they are more explanation on the samba site.

----------

## EmmEff

I will *not* change Windows settings to make Samba work better/properly...  if that's the case, it's a bug/limitation/shortcoming in Samba.

----------

## sgould

I don't know if you found a solution to this, though it is discussed in various other threads. The problem has to do with the ports Windows 200x and XP client machines use. See my solution on another thread.

Steve

----------

